# Do you Youtube!?



## RCP

First, I want to thank Susanna for lighting the fire on this! :thumbsup:
It is something I have thought about doing, was just waiting to get video footage, (means dig out the camera, charge the battery, make several trips to job site!). Never even thought of using stills, and I make movies and teach the kids how from stills all the time at school!
Anywho, I did this real quick to get a feel for the process. I use Mac so it is very easy to create a QT Movie from IPhoto. I uploaded to YT and my blog.
Before I do the next one, I would like some feedback and constructive criticism from the gang.
I already know 2 things I want to change.
Next time I will increase size for better quality, I used smallest.
I need to title with name and url like Ken suggested.
Blog


----------



## bikerboy

Chris, it seems I am always playing catch-up wioth you on online techno stuff. Been talking about gettin a camcorder for a month now.

Like the video. Gives prospective clients a chance to see how you can change the feel of the home. It would be nice if you had a few other homes/jobs with different colors.

Not having a mac, what would a windows user use to create, edit and post something like that? (have plenty of pictures)


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yes, I youtube. Haven't used it for leads/website/marketing whatnot, mostly just for fun (and to show off occasionally).


----------



## PressurePros

Where is that song from? Hometime? I used to love that show.


----------



## RCP

bikerboy said:


> Chris, it seems I am always playing catch-up wioth you on online techno stuff. Been talking about gettin a camcorder for a month now.
> 
> Like the video. Gives prospective clients a chance to see how you can change the feel of the home. It would be nice if you had a few other homes/jobs with different colors.
> 
> Not having a mac, what would a windows user use to create, edit and post something like that? (have plenty of pictures)


Hopefully one of the PC pros will chime in, I am not too familiar with PCs. I use the photo program in mac and create a Quicktime movie, I am sure there is a similar program. I have tons of pix!



ProWallGuy said:


> Yes, I youtube. Haven't used it for leads/website/marketing whatnot, mostly just for fun (and to show off occasionally).


Yes, I have enjoyed your videos, didn't you do a brush washing one?!



PressurePros said:


> Where is that song from? Hometime? I used to love that show.


It is in the "stock" library, called Acoustic Sunrise. I don't think it is Hometime. I used to watch that too, I saw Joanna? on a recent show, she looked old! Made me realize how old I am!
No comments, advice on the video? I did get those title pages on the website done!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Sure!


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Sure!


Scott, I think that is the shortest post from you I have ever seen!


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> Scott, I think that is the shortest post from you I have ever seen!


I just sent you a video link, did you get it?


----------



## RCP

Yes :notworthy::notworthy:
I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> Yes :notworthy::notworthy:
> I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks!


 
arf arf


----------



## tsunamicontract

Chris, it looks like you guys only paint one color (must save a bundle reusing the left over paint and buying it all in 5s though). Do you have any pics where you paint maybe a green or a blue? Right now by the time I get half way into it its like wait, everything they painted is that one color.


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Chris, thanks to you for starting this thread. It got me exploring and I have started on a video. The answer for bikerboy is windows movie maker. Pretty simple to use, but time consuming.


----------



## RCP

tsunamicontract said:


> Chris, it looks like you guys only paint one color (must save a bundle reusing the left over paint and buying it all in 5s though). Do you have any pics where you paint maybe a green or a blue? Right now by the time I get half way into it its like wait, everything they painted is that one color.


That is the only color from the paint salvage place!:jester:
The home in that video we did for a customer who was trying to sell it and it was very stark and white. I thought "Adding Warmth" would be a good topic for the blog and tried to take pics with that in mind. Good point about the sameness though, I see how I can send same message, using several projects!

Rob is actually very good at ordering paint, he did a house in a very remote area, 4 hours away and nailed it, with 21 colors!

My next one will be Accent Walls ok?!


----------



## RCP

WePaintIt4u said:


> Chris, thanks to you for starting this thread. It got me exploring and I have started on a video. The answer for bikerboy is windows movie maker. Pretty simple to use, but time consuming.


You are welcome, i hope to see some more videos from others!
I think an industrial one would be great, I can see you showing safety "stuff".
Maybe a CD?


----------



## PressurePros

Here's one for PP. The music is a little cornball. *Click the HQ button if you have a good internet connection.*

Video will load in preview but not actual thread?


----------



## PressurePros




----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


>


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## RCP

Here is another, took about 5 minutes to make! Had some transitions and effects that do not appear though!


----------



## colorfulpast

God I really must be a trouble maker  Really glad to see other people motivated to get their name out there. 

Ewing...looks like a few more rounds of cigars:thumbup:

You guys are great...really helps to have a think tank and support from fellow painters.


----------



## RCP

colorfulpast said:


> God I really must be a trouble maker  Really glad to see other people motivated to get their name out there.
> 
> Ewing...looks like a few more rounds of cigars:thumbup:
> 
> You guys are great...really helps to have a think tank and support from fellow painters.


I am glad to see others getting excited over the tech side, sometimes I think the guys get tired of hearing me go on about it!
There are several good threads on websites and marketing that you might like.

Some just want to talk about paint, brushes, whose pole is better!:whistling2:
Oh, this *is* a painter's forum! 

I belong to a few other forums, but none have the combination of paint experience, technology, and member count as this one.

And none have the witty repartee and truthful insights you will find here!:thumbsup:

OK, Back on topic!


----------



## tsunamicontract

There ya go chris! NIce!


----------



## bikerboy

Well.


----------



## bikerboy

Well.....that did not work.

Let's try this.


----------



## bikerboy

ALL RIGHT...How do you embed this stuff?


----------



## bikerboy

Ooooppps. I made a mistake!

I'll try again later.


----------



## RCP

Biker, I am trying another new toy, this is rough, try it!


----------



## bikerboy

still not right


----------



## RCP

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy

I give up.


----------



## bikerboy

RCP said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Can you see it?

It looks like code to me.


----------



## RCP

bikerboy said:


> Can you see it?
> 
> It looks like code to me.


You just have to copy and paste the url from youtube. The embed code is HTML for your website.
In the reply box, click on the youtube and paste url.
Bill, would you please delete all the "extra" posts, I am sure BB won't mind!






This is Bikerboys video!


----------



## MAK-Deco

Chris you sure are busy today on the puter


----------



## RCP

I know, thunder and lightening outside, power was off yesterday for 7 hours!
It makes it too easy to sit in my recliner with my laptop!


----------



## bikerboy

that did not work either!!!!


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Between the ribs, golf and racing this took all day.
Maybe it is acceptable or at least works for the seo.


----------



## RCP

WePaintIt4u said:


> Between the ribs, golf and racing this took all day.
> Maybe it is acceptable or at least works for the seo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaoxfu5qsk


:thumbsup:
Looks great! You do some big projects!


----------



## WePaintIt4u

RCP thanks.
Question - Is it okay to post links on CT to threads on PT?


----------



## RCP

WePaintIt4u said:


> RCP thanks.
> Question - Is it okay to post links on CT to threads on PT?


NO! They don't know about us!







Just kidding, it is no problem, someone may correct me though!


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Since they do not know about us, they can not punish us.

I will give it a try.


----------



## MAK-Deco

leave CT over at CT we have enough goof balls here all ready 













j/k


----------



## RCP

I cannot believe what an instant boost in Google Searches this creates!
Thanks Ken!


PressurePros said:


> Susanne, be sure to title your YouTube Video for something that will rank locally (eg. Bucks County Painting Professional Painters Service). Google will pick it up and pop it on the first page. It will probably outrank your website. Do the same thing for CraigsList. Your not shooting for CraigsList shoppers, its just another listing your company will have on the first page of Google results. Again the title is key.
> 
> One more thing to do on your video is in the description of the YouTube video put http://yourURL so that when a customer finds the video they can immediately click through to your site. Make it the first thing in the description.


----------



## PressurePros

RCP said:


> I cannot believe what an instant boost in Google Searches this creates!



 :thumbsup:

Chris, your link is no active in your YT description and your title could use a little more cleanup.

You have to place http:// in front of your URL.
Think of title's people will search for. I say with no disrespect but new customers are not searching for your company. you are not big enough nor have been around long enough. People may search for CertaPro or things on that level. people are more likely to search for "painting service" or "painting companies" or "professional painters" then add in their town, the state or a zip code. Kinda like in your signature.


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks, I changed them! Anything else?
Do "key words" apply in the title, description and tags?
What's next!?


----------



## PressurePros

LOL... Lets work on some CraigsList ads. 

Same rules apply for titling. One advantage is you get to put more text in that all gets read by Google. Nothing fancy.. remember the sequence..
1. Get the ad found by google by titling it correctly.
2. When people click that CraigsList ad from Google they either get another link to your website (which is called link baiting) or you try to sell them within the CraigsList ad by including all of your contact information and a call to action.

You can make a CraigsList ad look like a website with graphics. B&A's etc. 

Here is an example of a simple ad I run:
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hss/1254605909.html

Here is one that I got a bit more slick with. You cannot post videos on CL. See if you can figure out how I bypasssed that.
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hss/1227077792.html


----------



## PressurePros

RCP said:


> Thanks, I changed them! Anything else?
> Do "key words" apply in the title, description and tags?


I'm not sure in what context you mean.


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> I'm not sure in what context you mean.


I was experimenting yesterday. I noticed that "green accent walls" and red accent walls" were high on a keywords search list.
So I made a blog and a video using those words (and Southern Utah), just to see how quick a *specific* term would show up.
This was all yesterday (yes, I need to get a life) and here are the results.
Search Results

So I guess my question is, how important is it to use (the right)keywords in the Title, description and tags in youtube fields?


----------



## PressurePros

All the way through to be safe.Google will only read that first page that your video in on YouTube so put your best tags forward, so to speak.

What's hardest is trying to figure out what keywords people will use. There are programs and ways to get a general idea (which I won't list here). For instance no one will search "accent walls Utah" but they may search "accent wall painters in Utah". Focus at first on the ones that will get you the most traffic. Every permutation requires separate SEO work. For example, "Pressure washing" and "power washing" on Google return two different sets of results as do "pressure washing company" and "pressure washing companies"


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> All the way through to be safe.Google will only read that first page that your video in on YouTube so put your best tags forward, so to speak.


Thanks!
On the CL, photobucket and hyperlink?
I have been using this, hate the spam CL generates!
This could be a whole nother thread/day!


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> All the way through to be safe.Google will only read that first page that your video in on YouTube so put your best tags forward, so to speak.
> 
> What's hardest is trying to figure out what keywords people will use. There are programs and ways to get a general idea (which I won't list here). For instance no one will search "accent walls Utah" but they may search "accent wall painters in Utah". Focus at first on the ones that will get you the most traffic. Every permutation requires separate SEO work. For example, "Pressure washing" and "power washing" on Google return two different sets of results as do "pressure washing company" and "pressure washing companies"


LOL, we have to quit editing/posting so quick! Wish we had a chat room!
I know what you mean about what people use, I chose that to experiment.
Thanks


----------



## PressurePros

I'm diggin that CL, ad. I've never used Vflyer.. gonna check it out.

For the CL video I first took a screen shot of the video and imported it into Photoshop. Cropped it down and resized it to make it look realistic. Then I uploaded that picture to photobucket and make the whole picture a hyperlink to my YT video. Was a PITA.


----------



## RCP

I did this one a different way, trying to improve the picture quality. Do the pix look sharper?


----------



## PressurePros

Way sharper, Chris. Nice job. . share what you are doing if you don't mind. One suggestion because I know these things can be time consuming to put together. 4 minutes of scrolling pictures is about 3 minutes longer than people will actually watch. I'm changing mine to include voice overs and a quicker story.


----------



## RCP

PressurePros said:


> Way sharper, Chris. Nice job. . share what you are doing if you don't mind. One suggestion because I know these things can be time consuming to put together. 4 minutes of scrolling pictures is about 3 minutes longer than people will actually watch. I'm changing mine to include voice overs and a quicker story.


Thanks, I use a mac, so what I do is different (as usual). I have used Iphoto and Keynote, both Mac apps, and converting to a Quicktime Movie. I was losing some of the transition effects. I tried Powerpoint, same. I used IMovie and guess what! It has auto import to Youtube! I still need to figure out the HQ issue though. 
I agree, too long, I just grabbed an album to test. 
I was thinking of a customer testimonial to start. Something more to "personalize" it would be good. That actually took longer to upload than make!


----------



## WePaintIt4u

nice and crisp


----------



## tsunamicontract

Chris, much nicer video. What is the goal of this video? If a promotional peice to homeowners, leads, future clients, etc, I would include way more stuff than just pictures. Testimonials, reasons why (benefits of RC painting) to hire, a little bit about the company (all this could be done as voice overs of the scrolling pics or as slides in the presentation or both!) would be great to have. If just a gallery deal, way shorter please, maybe a minute and a half. Another thing to work on might be (and I say this constructive criticism manor) would be to frame up your pictures better so that we get all of a doorway or a wall framed with ceiling and floor, not just pieces of a doorway or pieces of a wall or color change (I do understand some are to show sharp, clean lines). Looks like you have worked on some really neat projects and done a lot of painting!


----------



## nEighter

RCP said:


> I did this one a different way, trying to improve the picture quality. Do the pix look sharper?


----------



## RCP

tsunamicontract said:


> Chris, much nicer video. What is the goal of this video? If a promotional peice to homeowners, leads, future clients, etc, I would include way more stuff than just pictures. Testimonials, reasons why (benefits of RC painting) to hire, a little bit about the company (all this could be done as voice overs of the scrolling pics or as slides in the presentation or both!) would be great to have. If just a gallery deal, way shorter please, maybe a minute and a half. Another thing to work on might be (and I say this constructive criticism manor) would be to frame up your pictures better so that we get all of a doorway or a wall framed with ceiling and floor, not just pieces of a doorway or pieces of a wall or color change (I do understand some are to show sharp, clean lines). Looks like you have worked on some really neat projects and done a lot of painting!


Excellent feedback Tsu:thumbsup:
This is one of those things I kept putting off because I though it was going to be a huge ordeal, getting footage, uploading, blah, blah. Susanna (colorfulpast) posted one and I started experimenting!
I see several uses,
Give a CD to a customer during a presentation or at the end of a project.
It is great for SEO!
It is great for branding.
It is fun! 
I totally agree about voiceover, testimonials, etc. I never really used Youtube because my internet was slow, (country life). It has just been upgraded:thumbup:, so I have been looking at other videos. Right now I am just learning the process, so keep the great input coming!:yes:
Rob and the crew have done a lot of great work, wish i had pix of all!


----------



## RCP

Well, I guess I will have to keep this thread going myself! 
Here is one I am still working on. Need to slow down some titles and find some tunes. I used my phone for the stills and video.
Am going to need better equipment!
This will go in my New Customer Folder.


----------



## WePaintIt4u

nice job Definitely slow parts of it down, maybe all of it. My opinion audio in an empty house will not be good regardless of the equipment.

Thanks on link


----------



## RCP

WePaintIt4u said:


> nice job Definitely slow parts of it down, maybe all of it. My opinion audio in an empty house will not be good regardless of the equipment.
> 
> Thanks on link


I meant just adding music track to completed video, I tried a voice recording and did not care for it!
There is a difference in timing when I publish to YT, will experiment and republish.

Welcome!


----------



## WePaintIt4u

I was talking about the audio on the movie clip, but that could be my speaker a lot of videos on you tube seem to have bad audio for me. Not all of them though.


----------



## RCP

Oh, I see what you are saying, duh! That was a spur of the moment deal, I used my phone, he showed up when we were finishing house. I plan on getting more finish shots and maybe redo that clip.


----------



## WePaintIt4u

*rehashing old video with audio*


----------



## WePaintIt4u

maybe this will work.


----------



## RCP

copy the link from YT, not the embed code


----------



## WePaintIt4u

*one more time*

before I ask how to do it.


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Thanks that is what I did the last time.


----------



## RCP

That is great! The voice over really adds to it. You analogy was great. :thumbup:
Why not ad your website address?


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Are you saying that i should speak a web address?

One is on the trailer in the video and another is in the description when watched on you tube. I am definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## RCP

I had to watch it again, yes I see it on the trailer now. I would put the web addy under the blue words at the end. 
Are there any certifications or licensing that puts you "above" the "regular" painter?


----------



## nEighter

hey you guys.. how do I seriously make a vid? I have Windows XP home, use Firefox.. and that is about it. I have CS3 photoshop. What can I do? Chris?!!!


----------



## RCP

Sorry Nate, I am clueless when it comes to PCs! My Mac has a movie app that makes it easy.


----------



## nEighter

ahh....


----------



## WePaintIt4u

neighter click on start click on all programs look for windows movie maker it should be there


----------



## aaron61

WePaintIt4u said:


> before I ask how to do it.


I like it!
You guy's are the real deal. That's the kind of work I did for years.


----------



## nEighter

WEPAINTIT4U that was AWESOME! You have some great content there GREAT content


----------



## WePaintIt4u

Thank you Aaron and neighter.
Neighter did you find movie maker?


----------



## DarthPainter

Here's a link.

Not all versions of Windows are created equally, my friend.


----------



## Workaholic

Nice video Mike. :thumbsup:
Great looking work too.


----------



## nEighter

WePaintIt4u said:


> Thank you Aaron and neighter.
> Neighter did you find movie maker?


You ever in KS look me up, I will help you on some of that industrial!



DarthPainter said:


> Here's a link.
> 
> Not all versions of Windows are created equally, my friend.



my plate is full with some "swap" jobs right now. One for my attourney so I have been totally consumed by those to really get into this much, BUT I REALLY want to do produce a couple to post up on my site. Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## jason123

There are some heavy hitters out there Those contracts have got a few 0's in them This I Know!!!!


Heres a vid I made of me painting some furniture


----------



## Workaholic

jason123 said:


> Heres a vid I made of me painting some furniture
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klgFfZuoEE4


I love how you do not miss the call. :thumbup:

Did you consider using some zipwalls and spraying that bed? Or possibly moving the bed into an area where you could set up a spray room with some zipwalls or home made zipwall and spraying it?


----------



## jason123

I just bit the bullet on this bed. we moved the desk out and sprayed it in my garage but the bed nah. Real high end home.


----------



## aaron61

jason123 said:


> There are some heavy hitters out there Those contracts have got a few 0's in them This I Know!!!!
> 
> 
> Heres a vid I made of me painting some furniture
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klgFfZuoEE4


I wish my guys moved that fast!!!!:blink:


----------



## jason123

I wish I did too! I would make about triple the amount


----------



## Seattlepainting

*YouTube Painting Videos*

Here Is a video I made about concrete sealers. i used a canon 1080 camcorder, digital camera, windows micro phone, and windows movie maker. I also embed the video on my website. Seattle Painting






What can I do to make this video better?


----------



## RCP

John, I think your videos are some of the best I have seen! 
How are they on SEO? Maybe have title "Concrete Sealing in Seattle"
One thing I would add is your website addy at end. 
Have you looked at doing them in HD?
Personally, I prefer videos with titles as opposed to voice over, but that's because I usually have my laptop muted while I'm surfing.


----------



## PressurePros

John, I agree with Chris on retitling the video. It will easily show up in local searches if you title it something like "Seattle Masonry and Concrete Sealing Service". Once you get people to click on it, the only thing I found is that it gets redundant. As a homeowner I don't care all that much about the process. 3-4 seconds of that would be plenty. Build a crescendo. Show the dirty/unsealed aggregate, a few seconds of process, then unveil the final result. Maybe list some customer benefits via titling frames and then maybe 4-5 before and afters. End it with the way to contact you or some other call to action.


----------



## Seattlepainting

*Painting Videos*

Thanks for the comments on my video. First I am an SEO novice so I am not projecting myself as a veteran.

Chris, the voice over is me reading the cc (closed caption); the cc can be toggled on and off; the main target for the cc is Google; the googlebots read but cannot interpret video players.

I host this same video on my main site; www.shearerpainting.com using brightcove instead of youtube.


----------



## Coat It!

Love the video! What program did you use to stitch the 4 different videos together? Watching from four different angles/cameras was great.

On the SEO side I agree with RCP and PressurePros, you definitely want to fit your company name or location into the title. Also consider getting friends to link to it and comment on it so it will rise up in the rankings. 

Google will occasionally choose a relevant video to display in the 3rd returned position (for all search, not just video). In a perfect world that's where you would see it when someone searches for your company or "Seattle paint contractors".


----------

